# Polarion PH40 (PH50?) Questions



## Entrope (Feb 9, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Entrope (Feb 9, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## BVH (Feb 9, 2009)

I had a PH40 and the quality is outstanding, every bit on-par with Surefire. They are a beautiful instrument to hold and use.

Only available up to this point, in black. There were some pics floating around here on CPF of a polished raw metal light. IIRC, the owner and CPF member, removed the black and polished his to a beautiful shine.

New PH50's are no longer available. You might get lucky and find one for sale in the Marketplace, but they are few and far between.


----------



## karlthev (Feb 9, 2009)

+1 The quality is first rate. I too, am "anal" about the quality of expensive lights and, for a light with this price point, I believe I am completely justified. Get one, you'll find it you most favored high-power light and find you use it vs look at it. 


Karl


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Feb 9, 2009)

Both the PH40 and the PH50 are a true piece of art...
You just can´t imagine the power of one or the other untill you have seen it yourself "in the field" 
Unbelieveable Power for this somehow small reflector....Congrats Polarion!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards....


----------



## Patriot (Feb 9, 2009)

The Polarion lights are sleek, ergonomic rugged and set the performance standard for lights of that size while outperforming some which are much larger. I'd rate it on par with Surefire in the area of quality, fit and finish.

A while back, Ken Good of Polarion offered to put the PH40 up against the Beast II for performance and possible destruction testing if someone would supply one. There were never any takers, but it does show you that he has confidence in his products. 

This thread has some further first impressions and build details:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196233


----------



## cue003 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have owned the PF40 and now the PH50 as well as an a**load of surefire lights big and small. I am in agreement with all other statements of the PH50 being on par with SF as far as quality etc.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 9, 2009)

I would endorse what the others have said - the quality is excellent. They are tough, and take a lot of hard use. I've also taken my PH40 diving, down to ~40 m (~130 ft) although that is not recommended.


----------



## Entrope (Feb 9, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 10, 2009)

Polarion--USA will ship to Singapore.


----------



## CajunJosh (Feb 10, 2009)

I've had a PH50 out on patrol with me for several months now and although I do try and baby it and keep it in its case it has survived the bumps and bruises that any light in our profession does and I haven't had a hiccup yet.


----------



## Reflector (Feb 11, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> I've had a PH50 out on patrol with me for several months now and although I do try and baby it and keep it in its case it has survived the bumps and bruises that any light in our profession does and I haven't had a hiccup yet.



I Second that! I have used the PH40 on patrol for some time, and it is a force to be reckoned with. The build quality is on par with SF, no doubt about that. 

Not long ago I went on a call where a guy was trying to dig under the walls to a local detention facility. I shone the light at him from 50 yards and to my big surprise he started screaming, dropped his shovel, covered his face, stumbled back and fell to the ground. He later told me the light was so bright and overwhelming he didn't know what hit him. 

You will not be disappointed with Polarion.


----------



## Entrope (Feb 11, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2009)

Entrope said:


> Heya,
> One more question here... is the finish on the PH and the PF the same?
> 
> I.e. does the PF-40/50 have the same colour/finish/look as the version with the handle i.e. the PH-40/50? I'm only asking because it _looks_ different from the photos I have seen online... but then photos are photos and lighting could have been a factor in making the lights look different.






To my knowledge the finishes are identical. The CPF member pictures of the black PF-40 looked exactly like the PH-40/50. I'm very pleased with the finish on Polarion lights.


----------



## Entrope (Feb 11, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## BVH (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought that way too, before I bought my handled version. Lots of people had the same thoughts. IIRC, most who bought lights without handles were not as happy with them as those with handles. Some sold them and bought handled versions.


----------



## Entrope (Feb 12, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## BVH (Feb 12, 2009)

To me, the light is too small to warrant the use a shoulder strap. I'd think it would constantly get in the way.


----------



## Entrope (Feb 12, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## karlthev (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the PH50 and can't speak with much authority about the PF version but I know of one member here who felt the PF was just too large in diameter to hold comfortably for much more than a few minutes. I wouldn't let form and appearance overtake the need for function here and I do agree that while it can be slung over your shoulder as withone of your cameras, that may be overkill--the light really isn't THAT big. Unless you have "paws" (hands) like a pro basketball player, you might well want to rethink your choice. That decision though clearly is yours. These are fine lights as I said.


Karl


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 12, 2009)

For real-world function: Handled version (PH)

For looking cool or weapons mounted applications: Straight-body (PF)

We are also producing a multi-purpose, modular mount for the USMC EOD units:

With this mount a Polarion PF series HID Searchlight can be affixed to a Crew Served Weapon, a camera tripod, or be configured for handheld use.

It not cheap...


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with the others about the handle. I can't imagine using/carrying this light without the handle. It's just far too well designed and purposeful to be without it. I've seen at least one CPFer have second thoughts about the PF.

I often used PH lights holding with one hand out of the drivers or passengers window and the handle allows it to remain secure. Without the handle I'd probably never do that and I also wouldn't want a sling or strap catching on something when I'm doing that. At over 4lbs it quickly get tiring to tube grip, especially when your hands get sweaty.






















If it were me, I'd purchase for functionality before aesthetics but ultimately it will be your light so I'll shush now. 



Bonus pic of the polished PH-40


----------



## Entrope (Feb 13, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Entrope (Feb 13, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 13, 2009)

I was able to get in on the PH40 pass-around and loved it!

Quality all around!

At first I wasn't sure if I'd like the handle or not, but after about 5 minutes I knew if I bought one it would have to have the handle.

I currently own a Surefire Hellfighter and while I do not have a PH40 to directly compare it to, I think the PH40 probably out-throws the Hellfighter.

If I ever get a chance to pick one up at a discounted price, I probably will....if not the PH50.

I was completely impressed by the PH40!


----------



## Entrope (Feb 13, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 13, 2009)

Reflector said:


> Not long ago I went on a call where a guy was trying to dig under the walls to a local detention facility. I shone the light at him from 50 yards and to my big surprise he started screaming, dropped his shovel, covered his face, stumbled back and fell to the ground. He later told me the light was so bright and overwhelming he didn't know what hit him.


Now *that's* the effect I'd like for a self-defense light.:huh:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 14, 2009)

Flashlight Review in Overland Magazine (Polarion PH at the end)

Click Here to Download

Factual data not entirely accurate, but still a fun read.


----------



## A/V Dude (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi my birthday is 9/25. Please feel free to ship one PH40/50 to.......:laughing:
Thanks in advance.


----------



## one2tim (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello ive got the chance to buy a ph50 but wanted to know some things first, hope some of you can help.

Im only gonna use the light very occationally maby 5 to 20 times a year, so rest of the time its gonna lay still.

Can i expect this light and battery to function properly for lets say 20 years?, i know its little weird question but for that price i want it to be a flashlight for lifetime if so to say.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 22, 2009)

one2tim said:


> Hello ive got the chance to buy a ph50 but wanted to know some things first, hope some of you can help.
> 
> Im only gonna use the light very occationally maby 5 to 20 times a year, so rest of the time its gonna lay still.
> 
> Can i expect this light and battery to function properly for lets say 20 years?, i know its little weird question but for that price i want it to be a flashlight for lifetime if so to say.




Everything could be expected to last for that long except for the battery pack where 3-5 years would be more likely. That's ok since battery technology will continue to improve though.


----------



## one2tim (Feb 22, 2009)

ugh, so i can only expect this light to function for up to 5 years less i buy a new battery. No one knows if polarion still exist 5 years from now or if they continue to produce new batteries for old lights. Guess my idear of a super quality lifetime flashlight is done then.


----------



## dudemar (Feb 22, 2009)

As it stands, I believe Polarion USA has been around for 5 years (if not longer). I think it's safe to say they'll still be around in the next 5 years, and you don't have to worry about them going under.

In all honesty it's very difficult to say when a given company will go under. Unless one is psychic, it's no different from forecasting the weather.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 22, 2009)

one2tim said:


> ugh, so i can only expect this light to function for up to 5 years less i buy a new battery. No one knows if polarion still exist 5 years from now or if they continue to produce new batteries for old lights. Guess my idear of a super quality lifetime flashlight is done then.



If you applied that reasoning to other things you'd never own a piece of electronic equipment. Batteries are all eventually disposable Tim, always have been. If you have the means to purchase the light it's the best that money can buy.


----------



## one2tim (Feb 22, 2009)

guess your right patriot, just hoped that it would last longer, maby it will? I read that wiseleds rechargable batteries have 10 years guarentie. But they are also broke now.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Feb 23, 2009)

As far as i know, the PH40/PH50 batteries are made of standard cells.So, if *really* one stops working, it shouldn´t be that difficult to swapp the cells and bring it back to life...
Just my two Cents, as you would say 

Regards from a happy PH40 and PH50 Owner...:twothumbs


----------



## one2tim (Feb 23, 2009)

that sounds good! what kind of standard cells?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 23, 2009)

The limitation is in the current battery technology:

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm

Question for you:

In 20 years are you still going to be strong enough to pick a Polarion HID Searchlight up? :huh:


----------



## Patriot (Feb 23, 2009)

one2tim said:


> that sounds good! what kind of standard cells?




8 x 18650 cells...

Thing is, in 5-10 years Li-ion 18650's might not even be a common formula any longer. If I still own my PH40/50 in 10-20 years and if packs are not available, I'll retro power it with whatever the current technology is and I'm certain it will be even better that what we have now. There's always a way.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 23, 2009)

Polarion in general does not like to do things half-hearted.

If and when the battery technology improves, I am fairly confident that Polarion will stay the power curve.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that you mention it Ken, it would be nice if Polarion would move forward with the higher capacity pack that they mentioned 12 months ago. 

I believe the latest version of PH series pack is using 2200mah cells when 2600mah cells have been the standard for a while now. LG, Sanyo, and Panasonic all offer true 2800mah (min) cells and it would be a big boost in run-time performance while giving Polarion and it's clients further bragging rights. 

Perhaps it would be worth mentioning next time you speak with them. :twothumbs

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/globalciti...roductdata/pdf/ba_sdili-ion2800_us_eng_v1.pdf


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 25, 2009)

I just received a response from Polarion on the cells:

Remember English is not their strong suit:

"About Li-battery...now OEM supply max capacity Li-battery ....
Lg - Max 2600mA
Sanyo - 2600mA
Panasonic - 2600 mA
Samsung - 2600mA

But they developed more high capacity battery ( 2800 / 3000 ) last year, but its not stable at this time...not use them at the moment.

If 3000mA battery is fine....Of course I will upgrade our battery pack.
let you know...then."

That lead me to ask why is Polarion still using the 2200mA cells?

Simple answer is price:
The obvious benefit of the 2600mA cells would be longer runtime.

All that being said, Polarion is going to get back with me on price, quantities and runtime differentials using the higher capacity cells.

All good stuff.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Ken, thanks for bringing that up with them so expediently. I guess their answer was fairly typical of any manufacturer but I don't think the average Polarion owner cares if his battery pack costs a few bucks more per individual cell. I realize that a "switchover" might cost them more initially but it's a much smaller step than developing a new light for instance. Perhaps they could even offer a standard pack and a more expensive pack while monitoring the sales patterns. Generally I think people would almost always purchase the upgraded pack. The thing is when they initially began using those 2200's years ago they were proportionately much more expensive than they are now, so from that perspective they ought to just update to at least 2600's and offer the new pack at current pricing.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 25, 2009)

I very much doubt it is the price of individual cells - it would only make a very few $ difference.

It's more likely a reliability issue. They are certain to have tested the existing cell type thoroughly before selecting them. They will have satisfied themselves of their total reliability, as the last thing they will want is returns.

New cells would need exhaustive testing by them, and high-cap >2600mAh Li-Ions have a record so far of being more fickle than normal 2200-2400 mAh ones.


----------



## amaretto (Mar 16, 2009)

Thought that the PH50s are no longer available? Saw an offer for 1800 USD.
Should I....oh sh... yes or no? My wife would kill me I think. There are PH40 for 1650 USD too.

Arrghhh. But if yes, how many times one will use these light cannons? And so it would be an expensive toy...

Or should I just stay with my POB and mod it to 50 W....


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Mar 16, 2009)

I have both Polarions AND the BarnBurner 75 Watt...
It´s SO impressive what can be lit up at night with any of those 
The Barnburner is more powerful than the complete forward light (which includes two HID´s) of my Van.

If you have the chance and the money for one...DO IT 

Regards...


----------



## dudemar (Mar 16, 2009)

amaretto said:


> Thought that the PH50s are no longer available? Saw an offer for 1800 USD.
> Should I....oh sh... yes or no? My wife would kill me I think. There are PH40 for 1650 USD too.
> 
> Arrghhh. But if yes, how many times one will use these light cannons? And so it would be an expensive toy...
> ...


 
Just be sure the person/store you're buying it from has an excellent reputation. You don't want to go through what I went through...


----------



## Patriot (Mar 30, 2009)

DM51 said:


> I very much doubt it is the price of individual cells - it would only make a very few $ difference.
> 
> It's more likely a reliability issue. They are certain to have tested the existing cell type thoroughly before selecting them. They will have satisfied themselves of their total reliability, as the last thing they will want is returns.
> 
> New cells would need exhaustive testing by them, and high-cap >2600mAh Li-Ions have a record so far of being more fickle than normal 2200-2400 mAh ones.





Here is some of the latest CPF data about the newest cells. It looks very promising actually....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2896939&postcount=117


Those are substantial differences imo. 

Full thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217485


----------



## roadster (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed how the wording has changed on the Polarion site regarding waterproofness?

I believe it used to say "waterproof to 200 feet." Now it just says "water resistant." And to add more confusion, the catalog notes a rating of 5 ATM (132 feet?).


----------



## Dung Beetle (Apr 25, 2009)

I visited their website and can anyone tell me why they discontinued the PH50?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 26, 2009)

Dung Beetle said:


> I visited their website and can anyone tell me why they discontinued the PH50?




There were concerns about thermal issues. The plan has been to release the PH45 but I haven't seen them available anywhere. It's really weird.





> *roadster
> *Has anyone else noticed how the wording has changed on the Polarion site regarding waterproofness?
> 
> I believe it used to say "waterproof to 200 feet." Now it just says "water resistant." And to add more confusion, the catalog notes a rating of 5 ATM (132 feet?).




That's always been a source of confusion also. It did used to say waterproof to 200-300 feet. *DM51* took his diving once and *Ken Good* told him that he had taken a large risk by doing so and stated that it was never designed for diving. After all that whole discussion I don't really know what to think about it's water tightness/resistance. If 5 ATM is atmospheres then it ought to be safe for snorkeling at least.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 26, 2009)

roadster said:


> Has anyone else noticed how the wording has changed on the Polarion site regarding waterproofness?
> 
> I believe it used to say "waterproof to 200 feet." Now it just says "water resistant." And to add more confusion, the catalog notes a rating of 5 ATM (132 feet?).


I didn't notice that change, but then I wasn't looking for it. 

As it happens, I have dived with my PH40 to 40 meters, which is 5 atm / 130 ft. There were no problems, and of course a 40W HID is just stunning in water where there is good visibility, as was the case on that occasion.

The only concern I had was that although there are 2x O-rings on the tailcap to body join, there is only one on the body tube to head join. 2 are obviously preferable. I mentioned that to Ken J. Good, and he explained that the PH-40 is not actually dive-rated. I had taken a chance with it. Maybe I was lucky, but I would say my experience with it diving and in other activities shows what an exceptionally robust unit it is. 

Polarion are bringing out a new HID dive light at some stage soon, IIRC.

_Edit - didn't see Patriot's post before I posted!_


----------



## Ken J. Good (Apr 26, 2009)

Some things are out of my sphere of influence and direct control.

Polarion of Korea may state the searchlights are waterproof to X, Y or Z.
In fact they may be and have been used at considerable depths.

That being said, if somebody floods their light because they did not properly seat the tail cap or did not ensure that the 0-ring was properly lubricated, Polarion of Korea is not going to cover it under warrantee.

If somebody floods their light even after properly seating the tail cap and lubricating the O-Ring, Polarion of Korea is not going to cover it.

So, that would make Polarion-USA the company that covers this waterproof claim on the searchlights they distribute.

Since Polarion of Korea will not back the waterproof claim in a practical manner, I removed it from the statements we make about the searchlights.


----------



## Dung Beetle (Apr 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> There were concerns about thermal issues. The plan has been to release the PH45 but I haven't seen them available anywhere. It's really weird.
> 
> Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 5, 2009)

From Concept to Reality - Multi-purpose Accessory for the Polarion HID Searchlight PF Series. Made for USMC Unit who desired to have a multi-function mounting/carrying system.


Images used by permission from our GSA Distributor

*New Custom Mount/Handle System - Detachable Handle with "Rhino" Grip*
Once removed, MIL-STD-191 Picatinny Rail can be substituted to affix IR illuminator or IR/Visible lasers






*Clamp Mount*





*Clamp Mount with Riser*





The Mount can still be attached to standard MIL-STD-191 Picatinny Rail for Weapons Mounting applications as well.

*Window Mount*


----------



## Patriot (May 5, 2009)

Nice work Ken. The window mount looks very handy and the Rhino coated grip is a good idea too. That stuff is amazingly tough. It appears to work with any F body P series light. The riser mount with that size ball head *doesn't* look like it provide enough friction of it was leaned over at an angle or if there was vibration like what might be had on a moving vehicle. That's an easy fix with a more robust mount though. 

I've had good luck with these and the camera plate turns it into a quick detach from the base. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...g_486RC2_486RC2_Compact_Ballhead_w_Rapid.html


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 5, 2009)

Everything below the light/mount is OTS. The window setup is a Bushnell Product. Not sure who makes the clamp setup. Our vendor obtained it.

The client needs static mounting solutions so all the hardware reflects that.

Thanx for the link/recommendation. People are always looking for solutions.

We already have a request for an off-road/vehicle mount based on this setup.
In the works.


----------



## Patriot (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Ken for seeing past my previous post's type-o since that could have been confusing. You're welcome for the link too. If you ever need any broad or specific ideas for pre-existing professional mounting solutions for cameras, optics, or lights, I'm very studied on the subject and would be happy to toss suggestions out based on what really works. Feel free to PM me for such things. 

I was curious how the detachable handle was actually held to the Picatinny rail. Is it quick detach via a mini-levers or are they thumb screws or something?

If I was to purchase a PF model today, what's actually available....the PF40 or PF45? Looking at 4seven's site, the 40W X1 is available but the 45W P series lights don't seem to be available, only 40W at this time. Is that the case right now?

From an enthusiast consumer's perspective the PH50 is quite the mind blowing product. It also provides a clear and distinct 10W gap from the current X1 which makes good marketing sense. If there were thermal concerns associated with the 50W model I would recommend that Polarion keep the wattage but beef up the heat sink & chassis the extra bit needed to safely handle the power. They might even be able to design a "drop-in/on" assembly to increase the thermal mass of existing P series lights, with the side benefit of being able to offer a new accessory to current P series owners. This solution prevents the need for an entirely new design and makes an already great product even better. This would also be a good opportunity to update the battery pack for these lights. It just seems the sensible route to me instead of designing brand new lights at great cost. 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for the offer. Will probably take you up on that!

With respect to this mount: The handle and adapters are secured/unsecured with Allen Head bolts. There was no requirement for lighting quick attach/detach changes in the configuration. This group knows ahead of time what they will be facing in each scenario.

As far as the PF/PH50...45...40 saga.

The only thing Polarion is currently offering is the 40-watt models.

I am all for the 50-watt. Not giving up the ones I do have personally.
Have not had one issue related to heat on the lights that are out there.

Been lobbying Polarion for a 50-watt based on the way we are addressing the issue with the Night Reaper CSWL.

We will see.

MORE POWER!


----------



## csshih (May 7, 2009)

ahh... droool.


some good stuff have up there!


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 8, 2009)

PDF on the Multi-Mount:

Download here


----------



## Patriot (May 8, 2009)

Nice Ken. I really like how minimal the tripod mount is with handle removed. Nice clean yet very solid!


----------



## Bram (Dec 30, 2012)

I use the Polarion Ph50 also for on my weapon very nice equipment.

Kind regards,

Bram
Link removed


----------



## Jono71 (Jan 26, 2015)

I picked up a PH50 last week, I was slightly concerned about how old the unit would be having read the comments about them being withdrawn in about 2009. From looking at the format of the serial number and date stamp on the charger it looks like mine was built packaged around October 2012. It has only been run for around 10 minutes in one go but doesn't seem to get very hot which is reassuring given the thermal issues rumoured. The battery was totally flat on delivery, which is a slight concern as if left flat for two years it may have lost some capacity.


Jono


----------



## magellan (Apr 18, 2015)

Only just now saw this old thread.

I picked up a PH40 CSWL about 9 months ago in excellent, used condition. Build quality is great, and it's an awesome light in every way.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Jul 28, 2015)

For completeness of old thread:

to Jono71: Battery left uncharged will have deteriorated. Spares are available once it fails completely. Spare parts are available as well even though the light is obsolete as you noted.

to Magellan: PH40 is still a great light. Polarion still sells hundreds every year, most for specialty markets such as search and rescue, police etc. For a used light, same comment: battery may need to be replaced at some point. Bulb life is rated at 2500 hrs. Replaceable.

Fred


----------

